# WLP 023 burton ale ramblings



## mje1980 (16/6/13)

I have used burton ale before, a few years ago, and remembered it was a great yeast. I got some not long ago, and put down a bitter, a mild and a Munich porter. They've been kegged a few weeks now, and they are all drinking quite nicely. Normally uk ales are best fresh, but i find this yeast benefits from a few weeks cc'ing. I do find it can be a bit of a bitch to ferment with, as you can do everything right, and it can kick you in the teeth, but when it comes good, it really comes good. Not sure if I have the patience to keep it as a house yeast, but it sure does make a nice ale. Most uk strains I find very hardy and no fuss ( 1098, 1099 especially ), though I find I need to nurse this one. 

Anyone else use this long term, and can add some advice on how to best handle it??. Had a few of the milds earlier, which has conditioned beautifully, and now hitting the Munich porter, which is hoppy and roasty and malty and lovely


----------



## koots (16/6/13)

Brewing this week for SFwith it so hopefully it doesn't kick me in the teeth! Had to revive a couple of month out of date vial. Doubled the cell count so going to use half for a starter and store half for next time. What sort of problems have you had? Just stalled fermentations etc??


----------



## mje1980 (16/6/13)

Not really stalled ferments, just getting the esters right. Done right, the esters are beautifull. Too high a ferm temp, its a bit blech imho. Keep it under 20 to avoid excess esters. Look forward to trying a stout with this yeast at SF!. Im playing safe and using 1098 british ale for my porter and RIS, though they are higher than normal gravities.


----------



## koots (16/6/13)

I can't wait for all these various stouts. I've never had a crack at brewing a stout before got too caught up in the pale world so I've just put together a recipe that's not really to any style and had the burton yeast on hand for a previous idea that didn't happen. Will just try 18C and see how it goes then.


----------

